# Please change links on the homepage, opening in a new window is annoying!



## tony4d (Sep 5, 2006)

All of the links in stories on the homepage (dbstalk.com), whether they point to dbstalk or not, always open in a new window. This is really annoying to come to a site, click a link that points to another page on the site, and have it open in a new window.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

It's never bothered me enough to start a thread, but it would be nice if all links opened the same way.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Links from within threads open in new windows, otherwise all other links I think open in the same window. I like it that way so if someone in a thread is referencing another page you can read it, close it and be back where you were.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I never go to the home page, but I too prefer that links open in a new window. In my case, however, they open a new tab. Much more convenient to just close the tab and be right back where I was or to toggle between the two if needed. 

I'd hate to have to keep hitting the back button to go back to where I was or not be able to reference 2 pages at once.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Spartan, problem with that is that not everyone is using tabbed browsers.

This is a 50/50 thing, many applauded when it did not close the redirect page, and now there are some that say they don't like it in some cases.

I am not sure if this is a mutually exclusive function or if the template can be modified to not open a new window just from the home page. But since people actually asked for it to be this way back in the day, I doubt it will change anytime soon.

Jason


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Spartan, problem with that is that not everyone is using tabbed browsers.


Why?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Why?


That would be the same answer as the question of, "What is the meaning of life?"

Answer: Beats the heck out of me...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It is actually something built into VB Software.

The links from the front page, that are part of headlines are URL tags to the threads.

All URL tags in system, open into a new page.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I've never had a problem with links in any site in any late-edition FF or IE browser, as I always right-click and choose my own path: Open (here), In new tab, or new window. 

It's just how this guy rolls ...


----------

